# Ram pour G4 et Performance



## ffred (1 Mars 2004)

Désireux d'augmenter la Ram de mon PB G4 12" (1 Ghz, avec 512 Mo), 
je souhaiterais connaitre le gain en terme de performance d'un passage à 768 Mo et d'un passage à 1256 Mo.

Le prix d'une barrette de 1Go Ram étant plutot dissuasif, par rapport à une barrette de 512 Mo.

Par avance merci de vos tests.


----------



## c-66 (3 Mars 2004)

ça dépend vraiment de ce que tu veux faire avec ta machine. Ma femme utilise un 12" depuis sa sortie avec 384 Mo de Ram et cela lui va très bien mais elle fait majoritairement de la bureautique, surf sur le Web et qq jeux (The Sims par exemple). A mon avis le pousser avec une barette de 512 parait nettement suffisant mais cela dépend encore de tes besoins.

Pour la différence de prix il pourrait également être intéressant de changer de disque dur en mettant un disque plus rapide, résultat garanti...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2004)

Moi je mettrai directement une barette de 512...


----------



## ffred (3 Mars 2004)

Je vous remercie pour les infos.

J'utilise mon PB  autant pour de la bureautique que pour des travaux sur Photoshop, ainsi que pour du montage vidéo avec iMovie.

Upgrader avec 512 Mo me ferait passer à 768 Mo, soit une différence de 256 Mo.
Je cherche à savoir quel est le gain réel de ces 256 Mo, dans la pratique (sachant que Os X est demandeur de ram).

Merci


----------



## dany (4 Mars 2004)

j'ai fait rajouter une barette de 512 mo a la place de l'une des deux 128 fournies avec mon iBook 800 et le gain en vitesse est spectaculaire @+


----------



## graubil (7 Mars 2004)

quelle marque, nb de puces et lieu d'achat pour ta barrette de 512 s'il te plait ?


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mars 2004)

c'est sur qu'il y aura une sacrée différence...


----------



## enzoplacebo (14 Mars 2004)

vat sur le site http://www.welovemacs.com/select-your-machine-powerbook.html, c'est un site US ultra sécurisé et sans aucun probleme pour ta livraison en france moins d'une semaine, les prix sont ultra competitif d'autant plus que tu paies en dollar


----------



## dylanjoubin (23 Août 2011)

c-66 a dit:


> ça dépend vraiment de ce que tu veux faire avec ta machine. Ma femme utilise un 12" depuis sa sortie avec 384 Mo de Ram et cela lui va très bien mais elle fait majoritairement de la bureautique, surf sur le Web et qq jeux (The Sims par exemple). A mon avis le pousser avec une barette de 512 parait nettement suffisant mais cela dépend encore de tes besoins.
> 
> Pour la différence de prix il pourrait également être intéressant de changer de disque dur en mettant un disque plus rapide, résultat garanti...



haha lol ouais mais ta femmme elle doit po etre sur leopard car 384 mo sur leopard ptdrr fo etre potienttttttttttt mois deja sous 512 mo je ram sur leopard (je vais bientot  passer a 1,256 go)


----------

